# Mint Chocolate



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 10, 2020)

Malipoense x leucochilum.
Fresh open bloom which expanded quite a bit over time. I should have taken more pictures when it was fully open.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 10, 2020)

How appropriate the name! So edible...


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 10, 2020)

Another winner.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 10, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> How appropriate the name! So edible...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 10, 2020)

Another beauty to drool over. Good job.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 10, 2020)

very nice. Without deformity, too.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 10, 2020)

Gorgeous! I really enjoy this cross and yours is superb!


----------



## setaylien (Jul 11, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Malipoense x leucochilum.
> Fresh open bloom which expanded quite a bit over time. I should have taken more pictures when it was fully open.


Excellent result.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow, what an elegant flower, very impressive.


----------



## Just1more (Jul 11, 2020)

, so beautiful! I need one to sit the window sill with my Catherine B!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 11, 2020)

Excellent!
Great name!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 12, 2020)

Since leucochilum is now an accepted species distinct from godefroyae, this is no longer Mint Chocolate.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 12, 2020)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 12, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Since leucochilum is now an accepted species distinct from godefroyae, this is no longer Mint Chocolate.


Is there a new name for it, then, or is the name slot vacant?


----------



## GuRu (Jul 13, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Since leucochilum is now an accepted species distinct from godefroyae.......



Tony, please tell me who says this?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 13, 2020)

Pulling it up on Kew says it's accepted. I noticed it recently when "old" hybrids with new grex names started popping up in the awards record.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 13, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Pulling it up on Kew says it's accepted. I noticed it recently when "old" hybrids with new grex names started opping up in the awards record.



Tony, this must be a misconception. Look at KEW 'The Plant List' it lists Paph. leucochilum as synonym of Paph godefroyae. Also the 'RHS Orchid Register' lists the pollen parent of Paph Mint Chocolate as Paph. godefroyae.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 13, 2020)

*shrug*


----------



## GuRu (Jul 14, 2020)

Tony, seems there is a contradiction in different sites of KEW. Your mentioned source KEWScience Paph leucochilum says accepted i.e. by H. Koopowitz (2012) but Koopowitz himself wrote in his book 'Tropical Slipper Orchids' (2008) about this it would be Paph. godefroyae var. leucochilum. One of my sources 'The Plant List' Paph. leucochilum is based on a collaboration between KEW, the Royal Botanic Gardens and Missouri Botanical Garden and they don't accept Paph. leucochilum at all, neighter to be a species nor to be a variety or forma. So far, I found few sources which accept Paph. leucochilum to be a true species. Another one is the 'Orchid Species Photo Encyclopedia' of Jay Pfahl Paph. leucochilum
IMHO I don't see a true species in Paph. leucochilum but a forma or variety of Pah. godefroyae.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice. thanks for sharing.


----------

